# Crossroads The Movie.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A bit from my third favourite movie after the Blues Brothers one and two.. "Crossroads". Sound track by Ry Cooder and it is brilliant and available from Amazon as a CD

The clip is the dueling guitars between Steve Via for the Devil and the Karate kid for Willie Brown. If the karate kid wins he gets back Willies soul, if he loses, he loses his soul to the devil.. The spooky bit is it looks like the Karate Kid is actually playing it 8O ..

Enjoy .






ray.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Any ideas why all the guitarists are left handed?

John

ps good video by the way.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Jiggles said:


> Any ideas why all the guitarists are left handed?
> 
> John
> 
> ps good video by the way.


They are not left handed they are right handed, If you are left handed you need a right handed guitar.. Aka Jimmy Hendrix who played his Fender Stratocaster upside down, or Paul McCartney who plays a right handed Hoffner violin base..
I tried to teach my son guitar when he was small, he is left handed and couldn't get his head round playing the right way round, where our Malc who played base in our groups who is also left handed played his base guitar the right way round, as it was the only guitar he could afford when he was learning.. Couldn't tell the difference in the end.

ray.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

I am sorry Ray but all the guitarists in that video are left handed.

John


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Bugger me you are not wrong.. Well I never noticed that, well done :wink: 

ray.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Explanation on the comments

hes playing﻿ right handed the video is backward for copyright reasons.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pretty good, try this:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

an99uk said:


> Explanation on the comments
> 
> hes playing﻿ right handed the video is backward for copyright reasons.


Hi.

Your not wrong either 




Master of the "Tap" and "Stripping" :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.

Edit: It seems the Devils a black guy 8O .. I always thought he was red with a pointy beard and horns.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

